# Motril



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thinking of stopping over there for a night on my way back from somewhere next week. Should I bother or not?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Motril is more of a town for living than visiting. It has all the facilities for daily life, good shops, bars, cinema etc but for tourists.. there's not much to see. 

There is museum that's worth a visit but obviously only during the day.

Salobreña old town is much nicer if you're not bored of pueblo blancos. Four restaurants and little bar but likely to be very quiet at night in October.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> Thinking of stopping over there for a night on my way back from somewhere next week. Should I bother or not?


Spent a weekend there and would say forget it. Fine in summer cos it has a decent beach, but quite a hike to the town where there is little to do or see.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. Think we'll drive on by then!


----------



## HighwayStar (Nov 21, 2014)

Although I lived there for 10 years and love it like my home, I have to agree, it's not one for the tourist trail!


----------

